# big horsepower gains for k5 blazer?



## loomis (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a question for all of you chevy gurus out there. I currently have a 1988 chevy k5 blazer with a 350 in it. The 350 has 98000 miles on it. I was wondering if you all had any idea what kind of horsepower i could get out of it, if I did the following.
Edelbrock Intake Manifold
Edelbrock shorty headers
flowmaster 40 series muffler
jet performance stage 2 chip
throttle body spacer
k and n fipk
catalytic converter already removed
 

Thanks in advance


----------



## loomis (Aug 23, 2003)

oh yea, i almost forgot. this blazer made 210 hp and 300ft/lbs of torque from the factory.


----------



## 86burban (Apr 16, 2003)

Bigger Injectors, Shift kit, Nitrous, Blower, The possiblities are endless....


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a '98 k1500 pickup with the Vortec 350 motor. I've done the K&N fipk, a cat-back Flowmaster American Thunder exhaust system, Hypertech Power Programmer, and the Tornado fuel saver doo-hickey... (believe it or not, that damn thing gained me almost 1 mpg alone.) If you want real power, and want to maintain stock reliability, go spend the $5k and get yourself a Whipple supercharger... One of my buddies has one on his '98 'burban, and it has SERIOUS balls now... It all depends on what you want to do... just make sure you beef up your cooling system too when you're beefing up the power...


----------



## loomis (Aug 23, 2003)

well, i am on a limited budget and cannot afford the price of nos or a supercharger. all i want is a very capable blazer that will be somewhat of sleeper. well as much as it can be a sleeper with a 4in lift and 33 in mud terrains.

Thanks


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Do the headers an exhaust!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

A cam is the only thing on a gas motor that will pick up much power per dollar....any more than that and you are talking bucks like a supercharger, or talking about diving deep into the motor parts wise.

Sounds like its time for you to get a cam with a chip made for the cam.

Intake and headers would be on the list of at the time of a cam swap.....throttle spacer, air intake deals arnt worth much IMO. Although if your air intake is restrictive from the factory you can gain some but better bang for the buck would to be to mod your existing or use a factory set up(like dual inlet snorkels) from another year or model. 

A TBI off a big block will flow more fuel but you shouldnt be maxing out the 350's unless you really dive into the motor.


----------



## Dave_Dean (Dec 14, 2002)

Just finished a motor swap on my 83. Took out the mouse and put in the rat. It's possible on yours as well, find a donor truck with the BBC and away you go.


----------

